

How To Drink Gatorade  - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/07/how-to-drink-gatorade/

======
gus_massa
Sugar is not only important for it taste. It helps to absorb the salts and
rehydrate. For example, the WHO rehydration "salts" is a mixture of salts with
sugar. (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oral_rehydration_therapy#WHO.2F...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oral_rehydration_therapy#WHO.2FUNICEF_definition_of_ORS)
)

------
kidmenot
I'll admit I'm failing to see what this article and HN have in common.

Care to explain?

Thanks.

